# Blue screen, NVLDDMKM.SYS Can't find out the cause.



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

*Heya.

I recently bought a new computer which worked perfectly fine for about.. 2 weeks or so. Then it started restarting during games and going to a blue screen. The blue screen was saying it was a problem with the file nvlddmkm.sys.
So I reformatted vista and when that didn't work i went back to XP but games just froze during with xp to. I tried installing the latest and older video card drivers. I updated everything that I could. Along with a few other fixes that I found on the net. Though once I couldn't fix it my self I sent it back the place that built the computer for me to see if they could find any problems with it and.. didn't find much. They did a system diagnostics test called Pc Check. They checked heating and did a stress test. The only thing they did find was one of the hard drives came up with an error. So they removed that and after reinstalling vista I am still getting a random freeze (anywhere between straight away to 2 hours of play) along with the occasional freeze when not playing games.

So ya, I'm guessing it must be something I have installed on my computer or something was missed when they checked it. But yes I don't know, I am a Bit of a noob when it comes to computers.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated
Cheers.
*
System Specs:

Operating System:Windows Vista™ Home Premium Service Pack 1
Processor:Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory:3326MB RAM
Page File:966MB used, 5924MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 10

==Display==

Name:NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
Manufacturer:NVIDIA
Chip Type: GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+
Approx. Total Memory:1907 MB

Main Driver: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Version: 7.15.0011.8048 (English)

*
Heres what I get from the errors in problems report.*

```
Problem signature
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 3081

Files that help describe the problem
Mini112308-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode: 116
BCP1: 86B2A008
BCP2: 8E21D0C0
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 00000002
OS Version: 6_0_6001
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1
```
*I also am getting this error alot.*

```
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 3081

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20081123-1854-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode: 117
BCP1: 84D86008
BCP2: 8E0190C0
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 00000000
OS Version: 6_0_6001
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1p
```


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this fix
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/29415832/display-driver-nvlddmkm-s.aspx


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

dai said:


> try this fix
> http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/29415832/display-driver-nvlddmkm-s.aspx


Tried it, didn't work.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand 
wattage
GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ does this mean one or two cards in it
scroll down to post 11149 here
http://www.vistaforums.com/Forum/Topic5276-21-1.aspx


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

dai said:


> what power supply
> brand
> wattage
> GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ does this mean one or two cards in it
> ...


Wow sorry long reply. Life issues had taken me away but I'm back.

I have Thermaltake Toughpower which is 600wts

GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ is just one card. There's both the 9800 and a better version of the 9800 which is the +. I'm guessing they use the same driver. I have the + version. And that post didn't work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you reformatted did you run your m/b setup disk and install the chipset drivers aftwards


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What I typically would do is do a clean install of the operating system, run all the normal windows updates and such and monitor the system for a few days to see if the lockup's reappear. If they don't, then I'd load my most used applications, one at a time and monitor the system after each one to see which one seems to begin the locking up. If the computer immediately starts locking up after a clean install, before loading applications, then I'd suspect something like RAM, HD (I know they replaced it, but just going through the thought process), or drivers.


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

dai said:


> when you reformatted did you run your m/b setup disk and install the chipset drivers aftwards


Hmm, nope. I just reinstalled the computer with vista/xp disk then went to installing updates and drivers. I don't actually know to much about the m/b setup disk nor installing chipsets. 

Actually. I've been trying to update my intel chipset as I found it was out of date. So I downloaded Intel Chipset Device Software installer to update it from 8/31/2007 version to 7/30/2008 version. It says it was successfully installed(After a super quick installation process) though it's still saying its out of date. Any hints on why thats happening? 




djaburg said:


> What I typically would do is do a clean install of the operating system, run all the normal windows updates and such and monitor the system for a few days to see if the lockup's reappear. If they don't, then I'd load my most used applications, one at a time and monitor the system after each one to see which one seems to begin the locking up. If the computer immediately starts locking up after a clean install, before loading applications, then I'd suspect something like RAM, HD (I know they replaced it, but just going through the thought process), or drivers.


Can't say I was to strict on it but my last installation I pretty much did that. I got vista going, installed the latest driver updates and then tested to see if the error came. It did so then I went to install new updates and ect. I guess I could try another reformat and be alot more careful in what I install.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to run the m/b setup disk after a reformat


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

Ow yes my m/b startup disk. Yes yes I installed them. Sorry I was thinking of something else. Yes i've ran and installed my chipset driver.

Would having an out of date chipset be a problem? Cause occording to probelms and reports an error was cause by Intel ICH9 and it wants to me dl and install the latest driver.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

problems and reports always list it in mine also but it is already installed
reinstall your video drivers


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

dai said:


> problems and reports always list it in mine also but it is already installed
> reinstall your video drivers


Tried and i'll try again.
Didn't do nothing =(

The only thing I can think of is with over heating is my motherboard and video card are somewhat close together and the heat sink could be causing it to over heat as its rather close to everything. Though my computer says it's staying at a constant 50-65 degrees I'm guessing there could be a chance that it might be getting over looked. 
Just a thought.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the old way

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

Still getting the error.
Maybe I should just try full reformat where I'm super careful with everything. then if that doesn't work get a none nvidia graphs card or something =/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

When did you install DirectX 10?

Is page file all on OS drive?


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> When did you install DirectX 10?
> 
> Is page file all on OS drive?


Installed Direct x 10? Um, like when i reformatted my computer a month or so ago. My Vista disk doesn't come with 10 so I downloaded it and also have updated it to it's latest version. 

And yes i believe my page file is all on my OS drive.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I asked those 2 questions for very specific reasons. 

2 other (identical) Vista BSOD threads containing both 0x116 and 0x117 (Live Kernel Event) bugchecks have shown up -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/322827-sli-bsod.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...326282-bsod-nvstor64-sys-stop-0x0000003b.html

My best guess in this early stage of going thru dozens of user files is that NVIDIA is the root cause and involves security - the permission settings of the user admin account and that of NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM as the app transitions between user mode and kernel mode.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* To add - I should say that NVIDIA is failing, whether on it's own or not - may be DirectX 10, ??

Please follow THESE instructions so I can obtain system information.


.


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

View attachment TSF_Vista_Support.zip



Heya. Here you go
I think all worked out. Well if not i'll do it again. 

Secruity issues aye? Strange, when I first got my comp didn't do this. Only started a bit after and continued on after reformats.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The entire batch script did not complete. Please re-run at elevated admin level including AutoRuns. You will see several screens appear then close. Give it at least 5 minutes to run.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

View attachment TSF_Vista_Support.zip


Heya, Is that better?


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a little late in this but could you tell me the stop code and the error name on the blue screen. I may be able to help you as well, as I think I may have recently had the same error. I was also not able to find it in your system information file, but I usually don't use those, so i'm not that good at looking through them yet.


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'm a little late in this but could you tell me the stop code and the error name on the blue screen. I may be able to help you as well, as I think I may have recently had the same error. I was also not able to find it in your system information file, but I usually don't use those, so i'm not that good at looking through them yet.


The error name is nvlddmkm.sys. How do i get the stop code? Would I have to read it from when I get the blue screen? 

If it's what I think it is I'm sure that seems to change each time i get the error but I dunno.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

20 dumps processed - the Bugchecks:

(19) 0x116 - probable cause = nvlddmkm.sys 
(1) 0x117 - p/c = nvlddmkm.sys 

I also found 98 references to sudden system shutdowns in addition to the 20 named above. Also 78 Live Kernel Events - "recoverable BSODs" found in WERCON.

Check out WERCON - 
start | *wercon.exe* - check out Problem History

The AutoRuns file was not in the zip file - no worry about it now.

Dbug logs attached; summary below.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.

```
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Dec 29 17:38:18.409 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:37.485
BugCheck 117, {861bf510, 8b8170c0, 0, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sat Dec 13 04:53:27.918 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:49:28.429
BugCheck 116, {842e9510, 8b40f0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec 12 19:57:30.523 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:09.685
BugCheck 116, {85014510, 8e2130c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Dec  9 04:51:34.762 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:53:55.389
BugCheck 116, {86cb8510, 8e81b0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sat Dec  6 01:18:50.119 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:19.869
BugCheck 116, {86c8f008, 8e410af0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+8af0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 19:03:52.778 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:58.453
BugCheck 116, {84b4e070, 8e217af0, c00000b5, a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+8af0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 07:17:23.283 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:32.364
BugCheck 116, {86f6c008, 8e20f0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 05:44:33.728 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:13.193
BugCheck 116, {84c91510, 8e6100c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 03:31:12.046 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:31:51.194
BugCheck 116, {84ab7230, 8e4180c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 02:37:11.514 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:40.205
BugCheck 116, {84f83510, 8e805e40, c00000b5, a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5e40 )
PROCESS_NAME:  WerFault.exe
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Dec  5 02:18:31.742 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:44:14.132
BugCheck 116, {857d0510, 8e40ee40, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5e40 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for g???????????^???¾A????????
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for g???????????^???¾A????????
Debug session time: Thu Dec  4 04:44:03.726 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:05.932
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for g???????????^???¾A????????
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for g???????????^???¾A????????
BugCheck 116, {86ad9008, 8e606e40, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Dec  3 02:57:51.175 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:05:23.561
BugCheck 116, {85a86510, 8e40ce40, c00000b5, a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5e40 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Nov 30 05:34:54.732 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:08:52.413
BugCheck 116, {855202e0, 8e613e40, c00000b5, a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5e40 )
PROCESS_NAME:  ra3_1.4.game
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Nov 30 01:25:04.733 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:53.849
BugCheck 116, {86a71510, 8e414e40, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+5e40 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Nov 27 23:42:28.764 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:50.025
BugCheck 116, {84e132c0, 8e6120c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov 26 03:22:21.063 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:35:49.199
BugCheck 116, {86c7b008, 8de180c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Wed Nov 26 01:57:19.894 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:05:44.766
BugCheck 116, {86a5d008, 8ea100c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Nov 25 03:32:00.502 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:05:32.716
BugCheck 116, {86b23008, 8ea150c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Nov 25 02:25:29.446 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:19:21.375
BugCheck 116, {84e092d0, 8de1a0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Nov 24 05:50:19.432 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:22:39.877
BugCheck 116, {84bcf510, 8e21a0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Nov 24 03:27:09.595 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:46.669
BugCheck 116, {86bad008, 8e4100c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Nov 24 03:13:25.074 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:56.187
BugCheck 116, {84f0b510, 8e21a0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Nov 24 02:09:30.383 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:55.570
BugCheck 116, {84d65510, 8e2120c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Nov 23 03:54:35.375 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:40.415
BugCheck 116, {84d86008, 8e0190c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Nov 23 03:33:16.428 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:56.444
BugCheck 116, {86b09510, 8e8160c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Nov 23 03:28:22.046 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:31.081
BugCheck 116, {86b1a008, 8e41d0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Nov 23 03:10:54.712 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:59:10.318
BugCheck 116, {86b2a008, 8e21d0c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sat Nov 22 03:33:32.610 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:44:15.284
BugCheck 116, {869e6368, 8e0170c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Nov 21 23:02:20.399 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:17:20.148
BugCheck 116, {86938008, 8e6120c0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e0c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

Is this the auto run thing you were talking about?
View attachment AutoRuns.zip


What exactly do you want me to do? 
I went to Wercon went to problem history and theres a large amount of problems some with errors in games, internet explorer but the main lot (116 errors) are in Windows which a new report (or several new ones at a time) will appear when ever I get the Nvlddmkm.sys error.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Sorry to say, but I do not have an answer for you at this time. I have seen many of these identical 0x116/ 0x117 bugchecks (STOP error) in recent weeks. The common denominator is NVIDIA. Whether NVIDIA is the cause or just a catalyst, I don't know.

You mentioned a re-install of Vista in a prior post - I would do just that in the hopes of further isolating the problem here.

I have poured through thousands of lines of event log entries and other system files and at this time I simply do not find anything in particular to be indicative of the actual cause. The 0x116/0x117 bugchecks just appear followed by an "unexpected system shutdown".

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## liquidicevi (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats alright. I'll just buy a new Graphics Card I guess.

Thanks for trying. :smile: :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You're welcome... Wish I could have done more.

Should anything come up in the interim, I'll pass it on.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## captainobvious (Dec 29, 2008)

I know u should be in a new topic..... BUUUUT, I want to help anyway. The first thing would be to make sure you are using the latest driver. If that doesn't work, then make sure your hardware isn't faulty by running a diagnostics program such as Fix-It Utilities Professional and SystemSuite Professional. You may have to send the laptop into HP though.


----------

